# Can I buy a new 48'' lighting fixture (without bulbs)?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I just received my 4 new T5H0 54W bulbs (2X Giesemann Tropic and 2X Super Flora). Its for my 80G freshwater tank.

I presently have a Odyseea lighting fixture that hangs on the aquarium. Two of the sockets no longer work, I can only get half my lights to work.

*My question: * Which 48'' lighting fixture (that hangs on aquarium) should I purchase? I do not need a fixture with bulbs included since I already have a fresh set. Any tips?

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you have the fixture checked out to see if it can be repaired


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Do not believe its worth it trying to repair a Odyssea fixture. Its around 2 years old, fix one thing then fix another in a few months.

*Question: *
- Where would you go to fix an aquarium light fixture in GTA?
- Any tips related to main question?

Thanks.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It depends what's wrong with the fixture to see if it's worth fixing. I take my customers lights and other equipment to my wholesalers to be checked out and they tell me if it's worth fixing and how much it will cost


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Asterix said:


> Do not believe its worth it trying to repair a Odyssea fixture. Its around 2 years old, fix one thing then fix another in a few months.
> 
> *Question: *
> - Where would you go to fix an aquarium light fixture in GTA?
> ...


I will check if I can get a fixture without bulbs and let you know a price


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

carl said:


> Asterix said:
> 
> 
> > Do not believe its worth it trying to repair a Odyssea fixture. Its around 2 years old, fix one thing then fix another in a few months.
> ...


Miracles doesn't have a fixture without bulbs and my other guy said he would get back to me tomorrow


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

The other guy doesn't have a fixture without bulbs either


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for having made a few calls. 

I guess I will not be able to buy a new light fixture without bulbs! 

My best bet will be to try and find an electrician in Toronto and see if he can fix it. I bought them online from AquaTraders (USA), they will not be able to do much.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Fixture*

By the time u find someone to repair unit it prob will cost u astill much as a new fixture....u can try to find someone handy...or scour the kijjii adds for a similar fixture..
Good luck 
Tom


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I'm now down to 1 bulb working out of the 4. Just a matter of days until the last one breaks down. The T5H0 bulbs are fine, its the electronics/wires of the fixture that is breaking.

*Need a tip:* What hang on light system (48inch) should I buy? Im fine with LED if its a good model.

Cheers!


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have a 48" 4 bulb aquaticlife unit with a timer that controls each pair of bulbs plus led moon lights and they just run one cord.
its in excellent condition
pm me if interested
u dont have to take the bulbs


----------

